# 2 x 2 ledger strip fastening



## michaelj (Mar 28, 2013)

The old SBCCI required that a ledger strip be fasten with 3-16d at every joist. I can not find that requirement in the 2006 IRC, does anybody know if it is still there anywhere?


----------



## Darren Emery (Mar 28, 2013)

2009 IRC Table 602.3(1) Item # 29 - does not show a change from '06 so it should be there...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 28, 2013)

I could not find it in the 2006 IRC; where R301 reference to WFCM; Table 3.1: 3-16d common nails or 4-16d box nails. It has been in the IBC Table 2304.9.1 item 30

Francis


----------



## Glenn (Mar 28, 2013)

Please do not use ledger strips for decks.  They should only be used in prescriptive construction of buildings built with a complete lateral restraint system (braced walls).


----------



## DRP (Mar 28, 2013)

R602.3(1) item 29 in my '09, still there with nail specs even.

Please don't do this in any construction if it means you're putting that nasty splitting notch on the joists. Get off your wallet and wrap under that unnotched bottom with a Simpson hanger and nails in shear. That 2x2 rolls out as well, its not really a shear failure. But the cite is still there.


----------



## michaelj (Mar 28, 2013)

This is not a project of mine, Just want info to back up a inspection that I rejected. Thanks all


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 28, 2013)

I  believe ledger strips are limited by R502.6.2, R502.10 and R802.9.

Am I correct or just over thinking it?


----------



## DRP (Mar 29, 2013)

The only limitation I see is 2x2 nominal minimum and headers have to be in approved hangers... damn they caught me welding again... and I use 1/4".

Just more thoughts, the ledger is loading the girder in tension perp. to grain. I haven't done the connection math for a typical span but I'll bet it isn't pretty. A 2x4 ledger nailed hi and lo on a 2x12 girder with unnotched 2x8 joists would be a fine use IMO. The 2x4 would tend to slide down in shear rather than rolling out, there is more meat to spread that tension out over and the joist doesn't have a stress riser notched into it. I don't think they are all bad but with the methods we have available today they aren't a good first choice very often.


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Apr 9, 2013)

I know the code doesn't approve or not approve based on wood species, but I would think they would work fine on most framing lumber except yellow pine which is so hard and tends to split more easily.  The cost of the hangers is a factor on smaller houses that are trying to hold the cost down.


----------



## ICE (Apr 9, 2013)

I have never encountered a 2x2 ledger.  At least not that I can remember.  That's odd too because some of the builders around here would use rusty nails if they could get them cheaper.


----------



## Sifu (Apr 9, 2013)

2x2 ledgers used here all the time.  Not a fan, see lots of poor installation but I have never actually seen a failure, though I am not sure I would be in many situations to see that.  I have always been a little puzzled that that method stays in the code.  Especially when the alternative is Simpson!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 8, 2013)

Glenn said:
			
		

> Please do not use ledger strips for decks.  They should only be used in prescriptive construction of buildings built with a complete lateral restraint system (braced walls).


I am in agreement with you Glenn.  I think this may be one of the reasons they added the lateral restraint to the codes utilizing threaded rod.  Who knows?


----------

